# Varadero Spitting Out Flies



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have three varaderos housed in a fairly new 29 gallon vert. Two of them appear to be getting skinnier and skinnier. I haven't noticed any aggression between the frogs. I feed melanogasters dusted with repashy calcium plus.

I have noticed that the skinniest frog seems to grab the flies and then spit them back out. The frog is not missing the flies it gets them into its mouth but then spits them back out. I have tried dusting lighter but have not noticed the frog eat a single fly and it is getting way to skinny. 

Should I try to move the skinniest frog to a segregated tank to better monitor it or would the added stress be more likely to harm the from more?

Any ideas to help encourage the little guy to chow down.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

How old are they?Do you have springtails?If so you may want to put more in the tank,if not get some and see if it will eat them.It almost sounds like the flies are too big,but they would have to be very young froglets to not eat melos.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are worried that your frog is getting too skinny/stressed I would also recommend moving him to a temporary QT so it can eat in peace and you can observe it better


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like the flies are too big. How old are the Varadero?

I would recommend feeding them springtails (if you have some). I would also try to feed them some stunted(smaller) flies from older cultures if you keep them that long. 

Separation wouldnt be a bad idea if you have the room.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

oddlot said:


> How old are they?Do you have springtails?If so you may want to put more in the tank,if not get some and see if it will eat them.It almost sounds like the flies are too big,but they would have to be very young froglets to not eat melos.





Brian317 said:


> Sounds like the flies are too big. How old are the Varadero?
> 
> I would recommend feeding them springtails (if you have some). I would also try to feed them some stunted(smaller) flies from older cultures if you keep them that long.
> 
> Separation wouldnt be a bad idea if you have the room.



Good advice,almost exactly what I said


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. The frogs are more than two years old so I don't think size is the problem. I will try to separate the skinny from tonight and keep a close watch no him. The tank is seeded with both spingtails and dwarf white isos.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Do a search for Sticky Tongue Syndrome (STS) and read to discover if this is the possible cause.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

ecichlid said:


> Do a search for Sticky Tongue Syndrome (STS) and read to discover if this is the possible cause.


sts stands for short tongue syndrome which can be a lack of vit A,but they wouldn't get them into their mouth then spit them out because of it.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think it is STS, the frogs don't seem to have any problem getting the flies to there mouths. And since I have always fed flies dusted with calcium plus the frogs should have been getting plenty of usable vit A.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

How old are your supplements? Are they older then 6 months? Do you refridgerate them?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nath514 said:


> I don't think it is STS, the frogs don't seem to have any problem getting the flies to there mouths. And since I have always fed flies dusted with calcium plus the frogs should have been getting plenty of usable vit A.



I agree,I don't think it's sts either.Calcium plus isn't enough Vit A especially if they are breeding though.I use repashy Vit.A once -twice a month.More if I feel it's needed.You just need to be careful not to do it too often because they can be overdosed.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Good advice,almost exactly what I said


HA! Well, great minds must think alike 

Two years old and spitting out flies is quite odd. How long have you had the frogs? Have they always been in a group? I would separate and monitor each frog. Try and bulk them up with springs. Stress or aggression could have played a factor, even though you never saw any personally.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

The supplements are about 3 months old and are kept refrigerated.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

oddlot said:


> sts stands for short tongue syndrome


 Thank you for catching my mistake.


----------

